# Ars Vetus who wrote the first secular songs well to my knowledge here my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Now to my knowledge, secular songs did not occur in ars antiqua that preceded the affored mentioned era, since we all know the church prohibited secular songs before ars vetus came into inception.

Here are fews important name Alphonso x el sabio Adam De la Halle, Jehan lescurel, Neidhart Von Reutal, oswald von Wolkenstein, Guirraut Ruquier

Beside these fews names im not aware of others more obscur name sure there are cd like perceval lament and tristant's harp that offer more obscur names like Chrétien de Troyes, Wogelwelde but there only fews songs of them.

So let's says ars vetus era start whit El Sabio and end officially whit Phillipe de Vitry and his ars nova, that time lapse between the two is relatively unknow & foggy (i.e Jehan Lescurel) we know nothing of him only that he died in 1304 . so the 13-14 century is the era we speak of.

That about it folks, please contribute to this post of ars vetus pre philippe de vitry.
I hope you enjoy me bursting and digging into ancient lore.

So from what i understand ars vetus is mostly german, french and spanish, im not aware of italian ars vetus or ars vetus outside the 3 affored mention ethno-linguistic groups .That about it, this is is all i know of this first era of medieval music im more familliar whit ars nova and ars subtilior that would came later on.

What about this post, folks, did i stimulated your interrest spark passion for this kind of music, i hope so, are there any ars vetus specialist musicologists here on Talk classical, did i forgot crucial important name or credential composer more obscur?

Deprofundis salute his dears and loyals friends & followers,readers ,friendly strangers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Now to my knowledge, secular songs did not occur in ars antiqua


Secular music definitely existed throughout the entire Medieval period. We know this mostly through written accounts and visual art depicting musicians in non-sacred contexts. (Whatever prohibitions the Church may have imposed against it are proof they existed, really, since there's no reason to prohibit something that doesn't exist.) The problem is that we don't know what this music sounded like because secular music did not enjoy the fruits of notation, which was invented for sacred music, until the later part of the Medieval period.


----------

